# HP DVD640 ROM not fuctioning correctly



## Gamdian (Jan 20, 2006)

Greetings,
New to this site looks impressive so far :sayyes: 
I'm having a problem with my HP DVD640: 
for some reason it stopped reading my cds that have auto-run on them (ex games, software disks, etc. Yet it will read cds without autorun, and play dvds/ music cds. I have all the latest drivers installed. I have no clue what could be the problem. :dead: if anyone has any advice on what or where I need to begin with I would be much appreicated! Thanks 

Camden


----------



## Gamdian (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I just found out that every time I try and play a DVD it freezes in the middle of it... and the light stays on... 


anyone any suggestions?

Camden


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ gamdian
Welcome to TSF:smile:
Are you saying your drive will not read the auto-run disks at all, even in windows explorer, or is it that they won't 'auto-run'? If this is the case, you might need to enable the 'auto-run' feature for your drive. In windows explorer, just right-click on the drive in question and select 'properties' from the menu, then go to the 'auto-play' tabn and make your desired selections.

For your DVD non-play issue, is this a pre-recorded pressed manufactured disk or is this a disk that you or somebody burnt on a dvdrw drive? If it is a burnt-at-home diskj, try another brand of disks(verbatims +R disks are good) as you may have poor quality media.


----------



## Gamdian (Jan 20, 2006)

@please

Yes my drive will not read the auto-run disks at all even in windows. Yet it will read a disk that doesn't have that feature. Weird I know... :4-dontkno 

In regards to the DVD issue- By DVD I mean DVD movies. All my dvd's play but freeze in the middle of the movie. All forms of media players refuse to play anything beyond the first half of the movies. All of the DVD movies are pre-recorded pressed manufactured. 

Thanks for reply hopefully my answer will help narrow down search to find the problem

Camden


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ Gamdian
When you say you have "installed the latest drivers"' does this mean the latest firmware for your drive? If not, try and flash with the latest firmware version available.

You can also try deleting the IDE channel that the drive resides on, from within 'device manager' and restart your system. WinXP will redetect the drive and reinstall the IDE drivers. This has been known to resolve similar issues in some cases. 

If that fails, try shutting down your system, unplug the data and power cables from the rear of your drive and restart. Then shut down again and plug the cables back into the drive and restart again. WinXP will redetect the drive and reinstall the IDE drivers for it. This is like the first solution, but does a better job of clearing any previous registry or system data for your drive about your drive.

Keep us posted with your progress


----------



## Gamdian (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes I do have the latest firmware and driveware. Ok I deleted the IDE let windows detect it and the rom still will not function. I've checked with HP to make sure of that. I then tried unplugging booting up xp shutting down plugging back in and then booting up. Still has the problem :sad: So I'm assuming the problem is not with the IDE or Windows but with the DVD/CD rom itself. I'm begining to think I should just buy a new dvd cd rom :dead: but does anyone have anymore suggestions before I do that? 

Camden


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ Gamdian
Do you have an extras drive you could install to see if it exhibits the same disfunction as your HP640? You could also try reinstalling your chipset drivers. They should be on your mobo CD. Other than that, I would try to RMA the drive for a new one.

Keep us posted with your progress


----------

